

Chinese proposal to meter Internet traffic - j_baker
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/politics/8417680.stm

======
shimon
This does not make _any_ sense. It appears that neither the government
agencies involved nor the reporters writing the stories understand how
internet connections are built or sold.

For example, why does/would there need to be an ITU proposal to "use BGP
routers to collect traffic flow data, which could be used, by bilateral
agreement, by operators for billing purposes"? This is what virtually all
internet transit providers do right now in order to bill their customers.

Massive WTF; no information content.

